# 2013 "Trolling for Booty" Fishing Tournament in Perdido Key



## b1barrios

*The 8th Annual "Trolling for Booty" Fishing Tournament 
hosted by the Pirates of Lost Treasure 
Grand Lagoon Yacht Club on Sept 20-22.*


*Fish from boat, dock or kayak and win up to $400 per fish!*​
Registration $50 in advance. Tickets available at Key Marine, Gray's Tackle, Goin' Fishing, Hot Spots Bait & Tackle, Tight Lines Bait & Tackle, Top Gun, and J&M Tackle. 

Tournament kicks off with Captain's Meeting Friday Sept 20th at 6:30 at Grand Lagoon Yacht Club. First 100 anglers receive pirate "booty bags".
Scales close Sunday 3pm. See program or facebook for more information.

Trout, Spanish Mac, King Mac, Grouper, Red Drum, Snapper, Flounder, or Amberjack, 1st Place $400, 2nd Place $200, 3rd Place $150 - Cash prizes awarded to registered anglers only. Children under 12 need not register for eligibility for special Children's Division prizes.

Raffles, Silent Auction, 50/50 and Door Prizes! 
Food, Fun, and Fish!
Benefits to assist Secret Santa.


----------



## Stressless

dang second year in a row I will be out of the country...


----------



## TailRazor

Bump - Picked up my ticket at Key Marine today and I was the only one so far. Hopefully more sold at the other locations but pick one up to support the Pirates (Secret Santa) and help make this tournament a success.


----------



## Caddy Yakker

Bump- I am on my to Tight Lines to get my ticket now!


----------



## Reel Estate

The seas are going to be a bit sporty. Inshore should be fun with the kids. May check it out.


----------



## Brad King

I'll see guys there!


----------



## TailRazor

Yeah 80% chance of rain with that storm stalled over by Mexico. Oh well, it will make things more interesting. See you all out there!


----------



## fishboy

we are in it - hope the weather cooperates.


----------



## Brad King

Any sort of Weathers call going to be made or will it be Captains choice?


----------



## H2OMARK

Sounds like there may be some lightening mixed in tomorrow so you guys be careful out there. Good luck to one and all


----------



## Stressless

Get a ticket and get out even if wet - some great people on a good cause.


Stressless


----------



## Specktacular5

Can someone please post if its still going to happen or not? I m in just am not able to attend captains meeting tonight. Thanks!


----------



## Brad King

Headed there in a few. I'll post up the details when I get back home if you like


----------



## Specktacular5

Thanks Brad I appreciate it!


----------



## Specktacular5

Anybody heard if it is still a go?


----------



## b1barrios

*Tickets Available Saturday 11am!!!*

The Pirates understand that many anglers waited to see what the weather was doing. Seems the front is moving through faster than expected and the weather might be better for fishing on Saturday. Therefore, we will be selling tickets Saturday at Grand Lagoon Yacht Club to accommodate anglers that still want to enter the tournament!

Please come out and fish with us...Secret Santa is a great cause!


----------



## Specktacular5

I m in thanks for letting everyone know!


----------



## Deeplines

Big German a I are heading over today just for support and drop a few bucks. Gotta get a few shirts of course, always the best design.


----------



## Brad King

Specktacular5 said:


> I m in thanks for letting everyone know!



Sorry I forgot....


----------



## H2OMARK

Congratulations Brad!


----------



## Brad King

H2OMARK said:


> Congratulations Brad!


 Thank You!!


----------

